# A recently discovered frugality tip



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

My wife and I do not go out of our way to look for more 'frugal' answers to everyday expenses but we accidently stumbled on to one that amuses me for some unknown reason.

We use a pump type soap dispenser in the kitchen and in the bathroom for washing our hands. Most people these days probably do. We have bought dispensers to match the decor and then filled them with liquid hand soap from the supermarket or drug store. We don't use the simple plastic bottles with pump attached type, my wife prefers more attractive ones to match our decor as I said. So we aren't 'frugal' in that regard obviously.

However, when recently buying a replacement dispenser, my wife accidently bought one that has a 'foaming' pump rather than the more usual pump that just dispenses the liquid soap. For us this was news. In case it is news to anyone else, let me explain. When you press the pump, instead of a liquid jell coming out, a foam comes out.

Now here's the frugal part. When you pour the liquid soap into the dispenser, you only put in about 1/5 of the total volume of the dispenser and then top that up with tap water. So you have 1/4 mixture. Yet you still only need to pump it once to have enough to wash your hands. So you use only 1/5 of the liquid soap that you would use with a normal liquid gell dispenser. Makes you wonder why they aren't all this way. The answer of course is the soap companies want you to use more liquid soap and have to buy more.

It may not be news to many but I thought it worth mentioning. As I said, I get a kick out of it for some reason. Feels like I'm beating the soap companies I guess.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Frugality is a :soap: bar for me. (Cheap is that :soap: bar comes from the hotel.)


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks, this is a very interesting tip! Let's say I buy one of those no name or Life brand cheap soap refills. Does that mean that I can use only 1/5 of the amount of regular soap refill for the same number of hand washes? Are you sure that the foamed dispense is as effective? Or does it take more pumps to get the same handwash?

Time to stick it to "big soap"!


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

Longtimeago said:


> However, when recently buying a replacement dispenser, my wife accidentally bought one that has a 'foaming' pump rather than the more usual pump that just dispenses the liquid soap. For us this was news. In case it is news to anyone else, let me explain. When you press the pump, instead of a liquid jell coming out, a foam comes out.


Huh, interesting. Never heard of this before. I too have a fancy, shmansy hand washing soap dispenser in my bathroom. It matches the granite countertop. Whoopee.
I fill it from bulk soap that I get from Loblaws.

This foaming thing seems to be an great way to extend the life of that bulk soap. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.

I checked on Amazon to see if these foaming dispensers were available, and here is one that seems to back up their availability.

This no different than TIDE detergent changing their concentrated laundry detergent cap from clear to opaque. The old cap showed load sizing that was clearly visible to determine the amount of liquid to use. Now that same cap is opaque, so it's only visible if you hold it up to a strong light. This works in TIDES favour and everyone uses more detergent.

ltr


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Time to stick it to "big soap"!


Indeed. Another class action is called for.

STech recently put CMF onto the Canadian Lawnmower Class Action. This one, if brought, could be good for another few dollars.

On the topic of class actions, has anyone seen notice or signed up for their damages under the Microsoft class action? The settlement for $517 million was approved here:

_Pro-Sys Consultants Ltd._ v. _Microsoft Corp_., 2018 BCSC 2091

https://www.courts.gov.bc.ca/jdb-txt/sc/18/20/2018BCSC2091cor1.htm

There are big bucks to be had, for eg. (from para. 22 of the judgment):

[22] The following are the amounts that class members are entitled to for each of the products they purchased:

Operating systems $13.00

Office productivity suites $8.00

Excel $6.50

Word and word processing applications $6.50

The class certified was described as:

All persons resident in British Columbia who, between December 23, 1998 and March 11, 2010 (inclusive), indirectly, and not for the purpose of further selling or leasing, purchased a genuine license for any full or upgrade version of:

(i) Microsoft's Word or Excel applications software or any full or upgrade version of Microsoft's Office, Works Suite, or Home Essentials applications suites, intended for use on Intel-compatible personal computers ("Microsoft Applications Software"); or

(ii) Microsoft's MS-DOS or Windows operating systems software intended for use on Intel-compatible personal computers ("Microsoft Operating Systems").

The action was eventually certified Canada-wide, so do not despair if you are not in BC.

The lawyers only got a measly $100 million out of the deal. So it was truly an altruistic pursuit on behalf of all of those who stand to collect $8 or so.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

can anyone sign up (for above)?
or just residents of BC.


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

like_to_retire said:


> This no different than TIDE detergent changing their concentrated laundry detergent cap from clear to opaque. The old cap showed load sizing that was clearly visible to determine the amount of liquid to use. Now that same cap is opaque, so it's only visible if you hold it up to a strong light. This works in TIDES favour and everyone uses more detergent.
> 
> ltr


I use a Sharpie marker to show the proper fill line.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

GreatLaker said:


> I use a Sharpie marker to show the proper fill line.


OMG, that's hilarious, I do exactly the same thing. I have a cap with my sharpie mark on it that I move to the new container every time I buy a new one. It ain't the money, it's the fact that those fuckers are such scumbags to try and fool people into using more product. It just bothers me.

It's the same scam that they use now with paper towels. Select-a-size is specifically designed to make you use more towels. Don't be fooled. Do you really think they made this change to help you and the environment? Your only defense is to continue to buy full size towels. When nobody buys the Select-a-size, they'll stop the scam.

ltr


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> can anyone sign up (for above)?
> or just residents of BC.


As I mentioned, the certification became Canada-wide, so no one is left out.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Mukhang pera said:


> As I mentioned, the certification became Canada-wide, so no one is left out.


thanks Muk - where do I sign up?
I have all those products!!!!


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

like_to_retire said:


> OMG, that's hilarious, I do exactly the same thing. I have a cap with my sharpie mark on it that I move to the new container every time I buy a new one. It ain't the money, it's the fact that those fuckers are such scumbags to try and fool people into using more product. It just bothers me.
> 
> It's the same scam that they use now with paper towels. Select-a-size is specifically designed to make you use more towels. Don't be fooled. Do you really think they made this change to help you and the environment? Your only defense is to continue to buy full size towels. When nobody buys the Select-a-size, they'll stop the scam.
> 
> ltr


Clever to move the cap from container to container, thereby saving on Sharpie use. 

I suspect this could be fertile ground for an investigation under the Combines Investigation Act. The makers of Tide and Sharpie have got together and conspired to get consumers to buy more Sharpies! If they don't get ya' on the soap, they'll get ya' on the pens. Diabolical cunning bastards!


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I have had a foaming soap dispenser for almost 20 years. I have them in my kitchen and bathrooms, I also use them for camp for my girl guids (kids seem to use way too much soap). i Started using them when my work started using them, I think to try and cut soap use. However, they would often throw out the disposable ones (which was silly to me) so I asked if I could have them. Those were my first ones, and I refilled them u TIL the pump broke or someone in my house through them out mistakening them for a regular one. 

I bought a fancier one only so people would stop throwing them owut. I bought mine in a kitchen store in US, but that was because they weren’t as common here. Another frugal but awesome idea along the same line is the Misto oil spray. You put regular oil in, and the can turns it into an aerosol like the Pam sprays. You use less oil, it’s healthy and now chemicals. Just can’t use coconut oil. I mention this because I bought my mist at the same place as my foamier. I think have them at bed bath and beyond.


----------



## *PetePerfectMan* (Jan 24, 2019)

I bought a fancier one only so people would stop throwing them owut. I bought mine in a kitchen store in US said:


> This is helpful to me. Definitely, I will try this for better and healthier living.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

When the wife buys the thicker paper towel for the kitchen I separate the sheet and make two of it. Last twice as long.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Mukhang pera said:


> Clever to move the cap from container to container, thereby saving on Sharpie use.
> 
> I suspect this could be fertile ground for an investigation under the Combines Investigation Act. The makers of Tide and Sharpie have got together and conspired to get consumers to buy more Sharpies! If they don't get ya' on the soap, they'll get ya' on the pens. Diabolical cunning bastards!



:biggrin:

long ago we had another thread about favourite frugal habits

one honourable cmffer disclosed that his frugal was to Sharpie worn spots on his sneakers. I've since taken to Sharpie'ing sneakers around here, except i do it on a hit or miss, now & then basis so the results aren't too successful

my fave frugal is to grow new radish, beet, turnip, green onion plants from their sliced-off tops. Rarely for me does this work well enough to produce an entire new cloned plant, so i should really be saying "try to grow."

usually all i manage to raise from a regrown top slice is enough greens for a small salad. Still, they are very fresh & tasty, esp in the middle of winter.

.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

I always water down the hand soap dispensers. I also add those tiny little scraps of soap bars that are too small to use effectively.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I recently stayed in a hostel style accommodation that was one of the stingiest places I've ever seen in my life. And they used the foaming soap dispenser trick!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

newfoundlander61 said:


> When the wife buys the thicker paper towel for the kitchen I separate the sheet and make two of it. Last twice as long.


a man after me own heart !!!


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

newfoundlander61 said:


> When the wife buys the thicker paper towel for the kitchen I separate the sheet and make two of it. Last twice as long.


Don't do that with the toilet paper!


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

- Always buy on sale. 
- Hand washing instead of using dish washing and laundry machine. Try to use dryer as less as possible. 
- Don't use expensive cash wash. Max $2 per hand washing.
- Don't buy brand name phone, shoes, bags and etc.
- Cut the empty toothpaste tube/lotion bottle to use the last drop.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I recently stayed in a hostel style accommodation that was one of the stingiest places I've ever seen in my life. And they used the foaming soap dispenser trick!


 ... looking at the bright side, they're helping you save $$$. (Just make sure you don't bring home free bbugs ... :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: )


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Beaver101 said:


> ... looking at the bright side, they're helping you save $$$. (Just make sure you don't bring home free bbugs ... :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: )


Actually, the increase in bed bugs worldwide is in no way confined to hostels. You will find them in 5 star hotels, on airplane seats or anywhere else you care to think of. 
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/travel/news/bedbug-epidemic-america-hotels/


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Don't disagree but what's the likelihood that a hostel will fumigate/exterminate more frequently than a hotel? It's interesting to see (and thanks for the link) there is now a My Bed Bug Lawyer available for those who would like to seek remedies for their suffering(s). Who would have thought of that!


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Even further off topic, regarding airplane cleanliness... this won't address bed bugs in the seats, but apparently the head rests, tray table, touch screens, and seat pocket are filthy. Lately I've been using an alcohol wipe when I get on the plane, first to wipe the head rest, then the tray table and touch screen. It takes about 30 seconds.

I also now avoid the seat pockets. Apparently people put diapers and used tissues into them.

I realize that with a healthy immune system, these things aren't too dangerous but I am concerned about things like staph bacteria against my head. Plus there is zero downside to doing a quick wipe. Great risk/reward tradeoff imo.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

james4beach said:


> Even further off topic, regarding airplane cleanliness... this won't address bed bugs in the seats, but apparently the head rests, tray table, touch screens, and seat pocket are filthy. Lately I've been using an alcohol wipe when I get on the plane, first to wipe the head rest, then the tray table and touch screen. It takes about 30 seconds.
> 
> I also now avoid the seat pockets. Apparently people put diapers and used tissues into them.
> 
> I realize that with a healthy immune system, these things aren't too dangerous but I am concerned about things like staph bacteria against my head. Plus there is zero downside to doing a quick wipe. Great risk/reward tradeoff imo.



great tip. Never thought of it but thankx. Esp re the seat pockets, from now on don't touch em

.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> great tip. Never thought of it but thankx. Esp re the seat pockets, from now on don't touch em
> 
> .


I ALWAYS look in the seat pockets.... maybe someone left some loose change...chocolate bar...candy, whatever...


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ too cute ...


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Geez folks. I didn't realize I'm supposed to wash my hands, let alone use soap. The exception being if my hands are dirty from work in the garage.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

The Marketplace episode about the dirty airline seats has gotten so much viewership, that when I boarded a trans-Pacific AC flight yesterday, I heard people in the row behind me talking about the filthy seats.

I offered them some alcohol wipes out of my stash. Maybe this is all part of Air Canada's grand scheme to train the passengers to disinfect the plane?

jargey3000: I looked but didn't find candy bars or anything fun in the seat pocket


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We do a fair amount of air travel in SE Asia/Australia in the winter months. . Mostly on regional airlines such as Air Asia, Scoot, Jetstar, etc.

Three standouts with these is our on time experiences, the check for weight limits on carry on, and that all of the aircraft we have traveled on seem to be much cleaner and in much better shape that the AC's, United's, and the Delta's of the world. I think the only one that would compare favourably, in our experience. above is Lufthansa.


----------

